# Wasatch Early rifle LE elk advice



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

A good friend of mine was offered the Wasatch premium elk tag from the DWR about a week before the archery opener. He took it but didn't have any time off to spend on the archery hunt.
We have a plan A for the early rifle this coming weekend. My friend will be out there this coming Wed. checking trail cams, looking and listening for elk. I'll be meeting up with him Fri. afternoon.
We don't really have a plan B at this point.
So if things don't work out on the opener, would some of you please PM me some ideas for a plan B or C?
Thanks


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Weather is supposed to cool off about 15 degrees by Thursday, should be a serious game-charger next weekend, I'm excited!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

30-06-hunter said:


> Weather is supposed to cool off about 15 degrees by Thursday, should be a serious game-charger next weekend, I'm excited!


The weather is really looking good for Saturday but I hope I can get up on the mountain Friday afternoon in a heavy rain storm.


----------



## cedar (Jul 29, 2013)

PM Sent


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the PMs and input guys. It means a lot to me.
My buddy is up on the mountain now and will archery hunt tomorrow and I'll meet up with him Friday afternoon. If I can get up the mountain, with the rain and muddy roads and all.
It's killing me not to be up there right now with him but hopefully the weather won't be too much of a hindrance for us. 
I can only stay until Sunday, so hopefully we can get into something.
My buddy also has a Wyoming region G deer tag, which starts Friday. Sometimes when it rains, it really pores.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

They should be screaming this weekend!!


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

Good luck. Be safe.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I just want to give everyone an update and a big thank you for your PMs. 
My friend stuck with option 1 for 7 straight days and had called in a really wide bull to 20 yards in the thick timber on Monday but with his scope set at 11 power, he was unable to get a shot off. Everything happened so fast. 
Anyway, he got to the same spot last night and spotted the same bull in a very small opening in the thick trees. Which is all he needed. 
The bull is 53" wide and has about the same length of main beams. 
Scores in the 330-340" range. 
Sorry, no pictures but thanks again for the input.
Hopefully, in about three weeks. I'll have my own elk story to share.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> I just want to give everyone an update and a big thank you for your PMs.
> My friend stuck with option 1 for 7 straight days and had called in a really wide bull to 20 yards in the thick timber on Monday but with his scope set at 11 power, he was unable to get a shot off. Everything happened so fast.
> Anyway, he got to the same spot last night and spotted the same bull in a very small opening in the thick trees. Which is all he needed.
> The bull is 53" wide and has about the same length of main beams.
> ...


I like it, but I must say it is sacrilegious to speak of dead 53 inch wide 330-340 range bulls and then say "sorry no pics but thanks anyways".

Razzing ya... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How big (score wise) do you guys think those satilte bulls we're in my videos?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm guessing 330-340ish. But what do I know....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Those satellite bulls looked in the 310-320" range to me. Very pretty bulls though


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Those satellite bulls looked in the 310-320" range to me. Very pretty bulls though


We were thinking they were in the 290-310" range. 
His 330-340" bull that he did kill, is in a whole other league of "BIG".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

ridgetop said:


> We were thinking they were in the 290-310" range.
> His 330-340" bull that he did kill, is in a whole other league of "BIG".


Prove it!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Prove it!


Use your imagination.:mrgreen:


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Come on there has to be pics. We want to see them!
Congrats to the hunter on filling his tag.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

DeadI said:


> Come on there has to be pics. We want to see them!
> Congrats to the hunter on filling his tag.


Sorry, not my pictures to share.
I'll tell you guys what, if he shares pictures on social media elsewhere. I'll send out a PM with a copy of the picture that he shared to those who actually PM'd me with info., trying to help him out.
That sounds fair enough, doesn't it?


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> Sorry, not my pictures to share.
> I'll tell you guys what, if he shares pictures on social media elsewhere. I'll send out a PM with a copy of the picture that he shared to those who actually PM'd me with info., trying to help him out.
> That sounds fair enough, doesn't it?


Come on, the elk is already dead. What are we going to do, track him down and shoot it again?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> Come on, the elk is already dead. What are we going to do, track him down and shoot it again?


It's called respect for a friend. He's not into posting on these forms and that's cool with me. So I won't post a picture I didn't take. If it make you feel better, I can search through some of my older pictures of live elk that resembles his and post that.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> It's called respect for a friend. He's not into posting on these forms and that's cool with me. So I won't post a picture I didn't take. If it make you feel better, I can search through some of my older pictures of live elk that resembles his and post that.


 Open up Microsoft paint and see if you can draw it.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> It's called respect for a friend. He's not into posting on these forms and that's cool with me. So I won't post a picture I didn't take. If it make you feel better, I can search through some of my older pictures of live elk that resembles his and post that.


I'm just rustling your jimmies. :fencing:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

moabxjeeper said:


> I'm just rustling your jimmies. :fencing:


:mrgreen:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

moabxjeeper said:


> I'm just rustling your jimmies. :fencing:


Now I feel dirty

do it again.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm fine with the other pictures you're referencing. Let's see em!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a bull that looks a lot like the one my friend ended up killing on the Wasatch.
Nice and wide with long main beams.


----------

